# Advanced DC CC9-4002 Motor??



## puddleglum (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey, welcome to the forum. Sorry no one has been able to help you here but your motor question requires specific knowledge of Skyjack products which is kind of uncommon. I have never seen that model and couldn't find a service manual on their site either so I can't give you a good answer either. I found a SJKB 33 which might be similar. Said it had a 9" motor, 20hp I think. That would probably be a good size if it is the same motor. None of the numbers you have match. They don't look like Skyjack numbers. If you can have another look at it it would be better. Take some pictures and get some dimensions. Also check if you can see if the field windings are heavy or light. Are all four cables the same gauge or are there 2 heavy and 2 lighter? It may be a sep-ex motor which could be harder to make work.


----------

